# No one told me donkeys are like potato chips :)



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm picking up a miniature Jenny yearling next Saturday




. It's gonna be a long week,i'll put pics up when I get her home



. WOOHOO


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 6, 2011)

So exciting.








I didn't read your title correctly at first and thought you had discovered that donkeys like to eat potato chips.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2011)

So - has she arrived?????








Anna


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 11, 2011)

Waiting on my phone to ring so I can go pick her up. They told me they would be home around 4:00,the wait is driving me nuts



.My phone messed up last night(touch screen) and only thing I can do is recieve calls. Sending me a new one,so I'm not sure how I will get pics on. I will try!!!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ellie is home



she's doing great! I promise to get pics as soon as I can.


----------

